
Fanta Was Created for Nazi Germany - eplanit
https://getpocket.com/explore/item/how-fanta-was-created-for-nazi-germany
======
DrScump
Native link:

[https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/fanta-soda-origins-
naz...](https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/fanta-soda-origins-nazi-germany)

